# Transmission Fluid Exchange cost for parts?



## DMVUBERDRIVER (Jun 3, 2021)

What is the cost of parts not including labor that I should pay for a Transmission Fluid Exchange? Dealership. What other parts are needed other then transmission fluid. I will post my invoice after this.

Thanks 
DMV


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

probably like $80 in parts (fluid)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DMVUBERDRIVER said:


> What is the cost of parts not including labor that I should pay for a Transmission Fluid Exchange? Dealership. What other parts are needed other then transmission fluid. I will post my invoice after this.
> 
> Thanks
> DMV


Welcome Aboard

How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fluid is about 80$ as mentioned, plus miscellaneous shop charge, also tax.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I wouldn’t do a flush. I would stick with a drain and fill. Flushes just cause issues


----------

